# WTS:  Diamondback Tactical E&E Bag, coyote brown



## Queeg (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm selling a coyote brown DBT E&E Bag.  It's in very good/excellent condition and was and has PALS webbing in the front.  $50 and I'll split the shipping with you.  Pics available on request.  Thanks!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 2, 2014)

PM in bound..

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2014)

Second in line if Firemedic does not pull the trigger, please.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 2, 2014)

If @Ooh-Rah1069 is down range and needs it more, give it to him...

F.M.


----------

